# Enrique Granados: Danza española, op. 37 no. 5 (Andaluza)



## minguitar (Apr 23, 2020)

Enrique Granados Campiña (27 July 1867 – 24 March 1916) was a Spanish pianist and composer of classical music. As a composer of Catalan origins, his style is very much that of Spanish nationalism, with the influence of the guitar often evident. The set of twelve Spanish Dances, for piano, was written in 1890. No. 5 Andaluza is a popular piece that has been recorded by many famous guitarists, violinists and pianists. It is also selected as part of the repertoire as Romantic Repertoire and National Styles for RCM (The Royal Conservatory of Music) Classical Guitar Level 9 Examination (RCM Guitar Syllabus 2018 Edition).


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Nice to see you playing, Ming. Beautiful piece!


----------



## minguitar (Apr 23, 2020)

Thanks!


----------

